# White Keys vs. Black Keys



## Harlequin

Hello, I am curious as to whether traditionally you play with the white keys more or the black keys. What I mean by this is whether in composition the white keys are given favor over the black keys,; I have noticed while playing that if I lead into the black keys or use them sparingly (as if it were a dash of salt) I create a more dynamic composition. I am curious because I will not learn how to read sheet music nor will I learn music theory, instead I will let my feelings guide me through the process of learning how to play. 

Thank you
Josh


----------



## hreichgott

I don't think I can answer your question without giving you information that might be considered music theory.


----------



## Krummhorn

I like to play both white and black keys ... all 154 of them on my two manual church organ. 

Composers write in various keys for a reason ... what may sound great in the key of D flat major, might not have the same "flair" if it was written in C major. Natural is fine, but it's better to B sharp than B flat.


----------



## pianississimo

Josh, you can't understand any answer to the question unless you know what key signatures are. It's worth learning if you compose. You'll be able to do so much more. Search for *music theory guy * on YouTube. It's really easy to learn.


----------



## Couac Addict

I advocate racial equality for all keys but admit that both need a good wippen.

...there's plenty more bad puns where that came from.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

The black and white keys actually sound the same, just different notes. If you're playing in C Major (is that considered theory?) then yes, they will add some interest, but if you're playing in B Major or F# Major then you'll use them just as much, probably more, even, than the white keys.


----------

